# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus Box v1.3.2

## mohamed73

Dear Users, 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] is out! Added Read Unlock Codes feature for a wide range of Samsung mobiles. 
Pegasus Box v1.3.2 Release Notes:  *I317* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I317M* - added Read Unlock Codes.*T889* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I9305* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I9305T* - added Read Unlock Codes.*N7105* - added Read Unlock Codes.*N7105T* - added Read Unlock Codes.*T999* - added Read Unlock Codes.*T999V* - added Read Unlock Codes.*SC03D* - added Read Unlock Codes.*SC05D* - added Read Unlock Codes.*SC06D* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I747* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I747M* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I957* - added Read Unlock Codes.*T989* - added Read Unlock Codes.*T989D* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I577* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I9210* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I847* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I757* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I757M* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I727* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I727R* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I717* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I717D* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I717M* - added Read Unlock Codes.*I717R* - added Read Unlock Codes.minor bug fixes   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

